# Poor or normal chain life for my EMTB?



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Canyon Spectral ON with SLX 10-51 cassette

1) OE chain 12 speed SLX - 187 miles to 50% reading on Park CC-2 tool
2) Replacement chain 12 speed XT - 249 miles to 50% reading on Park CC-2 tool
3) Next chain???

All dry conditions, lubed on a regular basis. Need to buy another chain. Options?


----------



## AndyD66 (Mar 12, 2013)

Did you take readings prior to putting these chains on?

Have you tried other gauging tools? 

I have never used that tooI. Are you reading it in the window and not on the outside of the tool's arm perhaps? 

Maybe make a video clip or photo of the active reading?

Seems like something is not adding up here.


----------



## brenrub (Apr 29, 2006)

It's the tool. That tool kinda sucks for measuring most chains especially 11 and 12 speed. Check out this article: How to check for chain wear: The easy way, the best way, and why - CyclingTips


----------



## AndyD66 (Mar 12, 2013)

brenrub said:


> It's the tool. That tool kinda sucks for measuring most chains especially 11 and 12 speed. Check out this article: How to check for chain wear: The easy way, the best way, and why - CyclingTips


Good Stuff.

I think I have some guage on one of my multi-tools or something. But I don't check much. I clean and lube my chain in some way every ride and I change my chain every spring at a minimum. Weighing the minimal cost of a chain against where trail-side chain repair is on my list of pleasures.


----------



## AndyD66 (Mar 12, 2013)

brenrub said:


> It's the tool. That tool kinda sucks for measuring most chains especially 11 and 12 speed. Check out this article: How to check for chain wear: The easy way, the best way, and why - CyclingTips


I should check more but don't.

I buy a new chain every spring. I clean and lube it in some way even if just a quick wipe, before every ride - but not in the winter so much. Harsh winter and trailside chain repair is not on my top ten list of outdoor experiences.

It helps make the first spring rides feel like fresh gear.


----------



## brenrub (Apr 29, 2006)

I used to have that same tool and used regularly for 9spd chains but with 10,11,12 speed chains it seemed to get worse. I can’t make sense of why 9 would be ok but narrower were showing more wear, I would have guessed the other way around. It was always telling me my brand new chains were 50-70% worn and I was replacing chains too often.

More recently I started down the rabbit hole of chain waxing thanks to some of those articles by Dave Rome over at cycling tips. Hot waxing my chains has worked great for me and I haven’t looked back. I rotate two chains back and forth and wax every 1-5 weeks depending on conditions. It ends up saving me a bunch of time and money in the long run.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

AndyD66 said:


> Did you take readings prior to putting these chains on?
> 
> Have you tried other gauging tools?
> 
> ...


I only have experience with the Park go/no-go gauge and the CC-2. I have been using them since mid 90s I think.
I do look thru the window and new chains usually read .25 when new.
I do not shift under load, but I do ride Turbo 100% I do have to admit. Lots of short punchy climbs - yesterday's ride was 1341 ft vert in 9.7 miles.
This is my first 12 speed system.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

I picked up a Turbo Levo today and the shop sales person did say these bikes go through chains pretty quickly when in turbo mode a lot or all the time.


----------



## seamarsh (Mar 5, 2012)

Got 1600 miles and I’m only in my second chain.. only replaced first because it got a kink when working on the bike. Still on OG slx rear cassette and chainring as well.

I would stop checking and just replace annually or bi annually if it makes you feel better.

guage is probably great if you are racing... real world.. just run them.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

My routine test seems to have revealed a dirty little secret about (Shimano) 12 speed chains - they wear out faster than the older 9/10/11 speed chains that we have used over the years. This EMTB Video test proves my point. Or not?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I just use a 12" engineers rule.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

What’s the point of replacing a chain if it’s shifting fine and your chainring and/or cassette are not wearing abnormally fast? I probably get at least 1000 miles even on cheap chains. A few of my bikes got sold before the chain even wore out.


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

I have been getting around 1,800 to 2,000 miles on 11speed SLX -105 chains. I now need to replace the chainring and cassette. Both have 11,300 miles on them.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Cleared2land said:


> I just use a 12" engineers rule.


This. ☝


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

My Trek Powerfly wears out a chain every 1300 to 1700 miles according to my Park go/ no go guage.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

kaleidopete said:


> My Trek Powerfly wears out a chain every 1300 to 1700 miles according to my Park go/ no go guage.


12 speed?


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Jack7782 said:


> 12 speed?


11 speed 
Shi CN-HG601


----------

